# Sassafras Tea



## Joe123 (Feb 24, 2008)

Can anyone tell me if Sassafras Tea is safe to drink also alone where you might can order if from?

My wife is wanting to order me some but not sure where to purchase it from. 

We have heard years ago that Sassafras Tea wasn't safe to drink but have heard of other people still drinking it.


----------



## Hobbes (Apr 1, 2008)

The tests done years ago were done with synthetic compounds (safrol?) found in sassafras. Highly questionable. The only "side effect" is that sassafras tea is a mild diuretic (increases urine flow).

I make it and drink it. Just find some sassafras trees/saplings, dig up the roots. Scrub them real good. Cut into smaller pieces. Boil for about 15 minutes. Add water and sugar to taste. Don't need too much sugar, since sassafras is mildly sweet by itself.


----------



## LovPRQueen (Feb 11, 2008)

Our family has enjoyed sassafras tea for years. Its very tasty. Although we don't drink it on a regular basis since you just kinda come across it. I have also read online about the negatives.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

My Dad grew up drinking sassafras tea. I use to drink it, but don't have any sassafras trees where I'm at now.


----------



## DoubleBee (Nov 13, 2006)

My dad used to bring home sassafras roots and make tea when we were kids. 
I have a couple trees in the back yard, but I don't want to disturb the roots on them. I like the fall color and leaf shapes.


----------



## April (Nov 28, 2006)

I loves me some sassafras tea! We dig ours up by the creek, but you can order the root bark here: http://www.mountainroseherbs.com/bulkherb/s.html

I just figured out this year that if I brew only the root bark I don't get as much of that bitter/astringent taste.


----------



## Joe123 (Feb 24, 2008)

Can anyone tell me if they have tried any of Pappy's sassafras tea concentrate?

We purchased some of this type but can't seem to get it sweet or taste any good. We haven't found any sassfras roots, due to not knowning if there is any that grows around these parts. Is there anyway to make the Pappy's sassafras concentrated tea to taste good? 


Thanks.


----------



## 2ndmouse (Jan 16, 2009)

Sure, sassafras tea is great. I dig the roots every few years when I get in the mood for it.

After you scrub the roots you peel off the bark and dry it.

I heard of those warning too, but I grew up drinking it all the time and I'm fine.

They probably found something really useful in it and don't want anyone to find out.
LOL


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

Pappy's sassafrass tea is pretty good, but not quite as good as steeping the fresh roots. They have removed the supposedly carcinogenic items from this tea, so if you are concerned about it that may be the way to go. We purchase some occasionally, as I don't have sassafras on our property to dig up - although I grew up drinking it frequently from dug up roots. To sweeten, I either add honey, or stevia.

Dawn


----------

